# Gunsmith's In Northern UT



## shootem (Feb 9, 2012)

I am in need of a good gunsmith preferably close to Logan. The bolt on my remington 700 gets stuck every time I fire a round. If anyone has any suggestions on a good gunsmith Let me know. Thanks


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I've not used either, but there is Neils in Smithfield and Randy at Kents in Ogden. I'm sure Al's in Logan could steer you in a direction as well.


----------



## rawsonml (Jun 7, 2012)

Terry G at Impact Guns


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Dean Parker in Wellsville is an excellent gun plumber. He's a winning benchrest shooter who makes all his own guns. The last gun he put together for me, a 6mm AI, shoots .14 - .26 inch groups. He chambered it, threaded the barrel, crowned it, trued the action to the barrel and took it out and shot it all for $250! I always end up paying him more than he asks. His number is in the phonebook.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

is the bolt sticking or the actual brass on the round sticking on the chamber after the shot and making it hard to cycle the bolt? ??? if its the brass, your chamber may be dirty from built up brass/powder/crap inside. I have had it happen, I cleaned the chamber with a wire brush a little larger than the dia. of the brass and Hoppes Benchrest #9. It always fixed my sticking problems, it might save you some $ if that is your issue.

I don't know anything about those guys up around Logan, I use Lynn Yaunt down in West Haven.

Good Luck


----------



## BigMac (Feb 12, 2012)

Neal's in Smithfield, Marc Zollinger in Providence & Robert Crieghton in Hyrum are all good choices.


----------



## Stickboy (Oct 28, 2010)

Are you shottin' reloads? If it is a sticky bolt on reloads they may be a little hot.

I used Brad Steir in Logan when he was at Wasatch Precision. 

-c


----------



## Firehawk (Sep 30, 2007)

Lee Child in West Haven has always treated me well. I know that isn't Logan, and seems there are some options up there to consider, but my experience with Lee has been good.

Firehawk


----------

